# You think they will let me upgrade and keep my unlimited data?



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Got this text from Verizon and made me laugh when I read it. You think they will do it beings I am such a loyal customer? Lol

FREE Verizon msg: Congratulations! We appreciate your loyalty, you're invited to upgrade: you qualify for any new phone! Please call 888-745-5774 or visit your local Verizon store to find out more! 2yr Agmt req'd. $30 upgrade fee will apply. To opt-out of receiving further VZW notifications like this, you may reply 'x'

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Got this text from Verizon and made me laugh when I read it. You think they will do it beings I am such a loyal customer? Lol
> 
> FREE Verizon msg: Congratulations! We appreciate your loyalty, you're invited to upgrade: you qualify for any new phone! Please call 888-745-5774 or visit your local Verizon store to find out more! 2yr Agmt req'd. $30 upgrade fee will apply. To opt-out of receiving further VZW notifications like this, you may reply 'x'
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Nope! Lol But you could always do the " buy a dumb phone and add it on for 10 bucks more a month" And then switch numbers, then upgrade, I'm thinking about it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

You could of lied a bit to me lol. Thought about calling Verizon to have some fun. Tell them I would like to upgrade. Then when they say I can't keep unlimited I will say I thought you said I was loyal. Then start ranting while trying not to laugh lol.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

I just emailed Verizon to tell them I'm leaving for another carrier when my contract expires in March due to the loss of unlimited data and terrible support for the Thunderbolt. I'm interested to see how they respond. Pretty much the only way they can keep me is by giving me a discounted Note 2 and letting me keep my unlimited. In other words I'll be heading to Sprint in March.


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

i'm actually happy that my upgrade isn't coming due until june of next year. i'll get by just fine with my bolt 'til then. i really only use it for calls, texts and e-mail at this point. i use my kindle to scratch the remainder of my android tweaking itch.

by Q2 of 2013, a bunch of the latest/greatest phones will have dropped and i'll grab one off swappa. or if none of the latest stuff looks good, i'll grab a nexus 4. hopefully t-mo will have expanded their network a bit in the greater philly area. and i can kiss big red's lying, thieving ass goodbye and go pre-paid!


----------



## Jrmiller (Dec 20, 2012)

frellingfrakker said:


> I just emailed Verizon to tell them I'm leaving for another carrier when my contract expires in March due to the loss of unlimited data and terrible support for the Thunderbolt. I'm interested to see how they respond. Pretty much the only way they can keep me is by giving me a discounted Note 2 and letting me keep my unlimited. In other words I'll be heading to Sprint in March.


i think im gonna be in the same boat.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

frellingfrakker said:


> I just emailed Verizon to tell them I'm leaving for another carrier when my contract expires in March due to the loss of unlimited data and terrible support for the Thunderbolt. I'm interested to see how they respond. Pretty much the only way they can keep me is by giving me a discounted Note 2 and letting me keep my unlimited. In other words I'll be heading to Sprint in March.


. Well enjoy sprint throttling you and some people has said that they will cancel you if you use to much data while roaming. I wish you the best of luck with sprint but from what I have seen over 90% of the people I know that has sprint or switch to sprint wish they never did.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

